# Hello, ladies. :)



## Amy1976 (Oct 3, 2007)

It's been a long time since I've posted anything here, on MS forums.
Just wanted to say good luck to y'all!!! Looking forward to a good season, this year. I took a doe, during the EAS, with my brand new H&R. Looking for an 8 or better, with my bow. I've seen a lot of deer moving, so far. Hope it continues!!!
I will be out with my dad Oct. 17-20th, for the Independence Hunt... My dad strictly gun hunts...so to get him out early this year, is very exciting. Hope to see lots of action, and get him a nice buck!!


----------



## BASEK2 (Oct 3, 2006)

Any luck?

Sent from my MB886 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Amy1976 (Oct 3, 2007)

We are seeing a lot of deer.....but nothing that he wants to shoot. Lots of does & fawns...5 different bucks. He says he's going to take a doe, tomorrow, if the opportunity presents itself.


----------

